# Phone Sim/Pay as U go, best option?



## ilen (Jan 16, 2014)

HI all,

I recently moved to Dubai and got a temporary 3g Sim Card with 100mb allowance... Just wanted to get advice on what most ppl do here?I have an Iphone so don't want to get a contract with a phone but just a Pay as you go or a monthly not too expensive contract with good data allowance as I like to use Google Maps, Whats app etc! What do you guys suggest? Just keep on topping up which I assume might get expensive? 

Thanks


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I stayed on Pay as you go for ages, as didn't want to 'risk' a contract when I was fairly new in Dubai. It was a big mistake. Far, far more expensive than a contract. 

I got a du contract with a great data allowance. Only thing over here is usually you have to buy your phone separately.


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

I have got Samsung S4 on Etisalat contract, I pay 160 Dhs monthly for my plan (excluding the phone rental as I have completed it) 

with 160 I get 1 GB data plan, 130 international minutes, 130 national minutes, 130 SMS
it's a good offer specially if you make outgoing international calls. I also have a Du plan mostly the same.

Pay as you go is painful as you have to keep recharging credit every now and then.


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

You can opt for pay as you go with du. Recharge with 100 aed you get 1 gb data for a month. Recharge with 20 aed the next time before the month expires .The data remaining from 1 gb will rolled over to next month plus 40 mb which you get with 20 aed recharge.

PS: Recharge before the month expires ,if not you ll lose your unused data.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

plckid said:


> You can opt for pay as you go with du. Recharge with 100 aed you get 1 gb data for a month. Recharge with 20 aed the next time before the month expires .The data remaining from 1 gb will rolled over to next month plus 40 mb which you get with 20 aed recharge.
> 
> PS: Recharge before the month expires ,if not you ll lose your unused data.


^^ This.

Over four months I generally do 100, 20, 20, 20 which given me about 1.12Gb over 4 months which is enough for work and play, and is only 40Dhs a month.

I hardly ever make calls as I have a work mobile for that


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

plckid said:


> You can opt for pay as you go with du. Recharge with 100 aed you get 1 gb data for a month. Recharge with 20 aed the next time before the month expires .The data remaining from 1 gb will rolled over to next month plus 40 mb which you get with 20 aed recharge.
> 
> PS: Recharge before the month expires ,if not you ll lose your unused data.


I didn't know it works like that, if true, it is a great tip. So best value would be to top up 25GB for AED 500 and setup automatic bundle renewal at AED 20 (via online self-care portal). Would that work?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Malbec said:


> I didn't know it works like that, if true, it is a great tip. So best value would be to top up 25GB for AED 500 and setup automatic bundle renewal at AED 20 (via online self-care portal). Would that work?


Yup.


----------



## ilen (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone! this is really helpful


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

ilen said:


> Thanks everyone! this is really helpful



Anytime


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

plckid said:


> You can opt for pay as you go with du. Recharge with 100 aed you get 1 gb data for a month. Recharge with 20 aed the next time before the month expires .The data remaining from 1 gb will rolled over to next month plus 40 mb which you get with 20 aed recharge.
> 
> PS: Recharge before the month expires ,if not you ll lose your unused data.


According to Fat Bhoy Tim's post this is no longer the case.
Has anyone else noticed the same?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Still working exactly as described. No changes here at all. In fact I topped up two phones last week and they rolled over as described.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Malbec said:


> According to Fat Bhoy Tim's post this is no longer the case.
> Has anyone else noticed the same?



if you read the FAQs #13 then the policy has indeed changed since the beginning of this month.
More Data WOW | Mobile Broadband | Mobile | du


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Still working exactly as described. No changes here at all. In fact I topped up two phones last week and they rolled over as described.


Scrub that - checked the date and it was 31st May, so it wouldn't have been covered by a 1st June change.

Anyone know if Etlisalat do data roll over as its my personal line and not the number everything is tied to (which is one work pay for ) so i could change ?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

rsinner said:


> if you read the FAQs #13 then the policy has indeed changed since the beginning of this month.
> More Data WOW | Mobile Broadband | Mobile | du


_"Starting 1 June 2014 each More Data recharge you make will have its own unique 30 day validity for using the data allowance. The data will have to be consumed within the validity period or the data allowance will be lost."_

It was good while it lasted...


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Can you do Pay as you go while you're on a visit visa? I know the monthly plan needs a resident one with good reason.

If not, what is the best option to do phone-visa on a visit visa? (I'm planning on eventually getting on my dad's residency as I'm single and female but I do want a phone number ASAP)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Vesper007 said:


> Can you do Pay as you go while you're on a visit visa? I know the monthly plan needs a resident one with good reason. If not, what is the best option to do phone-visa on a visit visa? (I'm planning on eventually getting on my dad's residency as I'm single and female but I do want a phone number ASAP)


Yes, just go to the nearest mall with a copy of your passport and entry stamp. Most people say Du is better value.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Yes, just go to the nearest mall with a copy of your passport and entry stamp. Most people say Du is better value.


Or even at the airport arrivals area - just on the left past the hotel desks in T3.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Or even at the airport arrivals area - just on the left past the hotel desks in T3.


Yes but Vesper is already here.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Scrub that - checked the date and it was 31st May, so it wouldn't have been covered by a 1st June change.
> 
> Anyone know if Etlisalat do data roll over as its my personal line and not the number everything is tied to (which is one work pay for ) so i could change ?


Did you check if Etisalat prepaid data extension works like Du before?


----------

